# Fishing log??



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone here keep a log when they fish? I was thinking of starting one this year.

Maybe something like this:

Date:
Time:
Tide:
Air temp:
Water Temp:
Pressure:
Wind:
Gear:
Fish caught:
More fish caught:
Even more fish caught:
Type and number of beers consumed:

I guess it wouldn't hurt to keep track of what's going on when you fish. Plus, as I get older my memory ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Just started earlier this year, but have only made one entry!

Can't wait till it warms up!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i try to log every trip and all tackle purchases but never can get them all


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I started one in 03, didn't help much for 04 as conditions were different as far as temps etc. It will be interesting a coulpe yrs down the road to see if I can get some patterens figured out.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd like to keep track of what I caught and released as well as what I caught and ate. 
Size, location, wind, tide, ect. would be nice, too. 
Keeping a log sure helps me with horse racing. I hope it does the same thing for me with fishing.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Roger all of that plus specific location and type of bait or lure.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> I'd like to keep track of what I caught and released as well as what I caught and ate.
> Size, location, wind, tide, ect. would be nice, too.
> Keeping a log sure helps me with horse racing. I hope it does the same thing for me with fishing.


Thats one thing it definetly helps with is, cold @ss night like this I can pull it out and read about past trips.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I started keeping a log in '03 and continued in '04. I will do it again this year. I track weather, water temp, tide, moon phase, what I caught and what they ate, what the traffic was like, if the pier parking lot was full, what I ate at the snack bar and how many naps I took during the night. The best night I had was when the wind was from the North at 18-22 on an incoming tide. I'll be looking for more of that this year. Even if you don't detect any patterns, it's still fun to read when the season's over.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

For surf fishing, I try to keep it simple. Date, time of day, water temp, tide and wind direction seem to be the most important things.

Oh yeah if I caught any fish.

I think wind direction when fishing in the ocean is one of the most important things to track.
"Cause everyone knows that on a light NE breeze in the fall the specks will be on the beach in Kitty Hawk.

PS A friend who is a charter boat captain has kept a log since 1976, some days have been a blowout almost every year.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I kept one for several years until last year when I saw log book and bought it. I have not made a entry since, that book is blank. I have to get back into it, but some thing simple works best. Date, time, tide, wind direction, catch and a catch all observations(for anything you think is important that day).


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Water Temperature and Pressure??*

 It is a good idea to keep log, but how are you going to measure water temperature and pressure? To get the water temperature, you are going to have to wade the water with a thermometer. To get the pressure, you will have to carry a barometer  It is simple enough to measure the air temperature, but you still need to bring along a thermometer which takes up space in a tackle box.

I keep a log of wind by observing the direction and the height of the wave. I make a simple weather obsevation by noting whether it is cloudy, clear or raining. Then the rest of the log is just jotting down the kind and number of fish caught. I only measure the biggest fish by noting the size and weighing it when I get home. Along with the size of the big fish, I made a note of how I caught it. Then I have a column for other fish caught or remarks. For example, if I see someone catching a real big rockfish, I jotted that down. The reason for jotting down the other big fish caught is to show that even if I catch nothing, that day is not a wipe-out. If I caught a seagull, I write that down so later I can laugh about it. Also, in the remark column, I might note the nuisance fish of the day such as cow nose ray just to show the trend.

I find from experience that the more simple the log you keep, the more faithfully you would keep it to date.

I keep the daily log on a template that I printed from Excel, and after fishing, I would transfer it to the fish journal in Excel at home. The daily log has tides and solunar data, but I don't transfer the tides and solunar data to the journal because they take up too much room in the journal, and I have never found the tides to be useful for analysis after the fact. After years of fishing, I found that the best time to go fishing is the time you have to go fishing.


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

I've been keeping a detailed log of every fishing trip I've made for the past 15 years. About 5 years ago I came across this program and I can't say enough good about it. I liked it so much that I went back and entered all my old trip data into it. The ability to sort and graph your data is well worth the money.

Fishbase Log Program


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Green Cart said:


> I find from experience that the more simple the log you keep, the more faithfully you would keep it to date.


This is the most important thing. I also have downloaded several computer logs but I don't enter because it is to much trouble.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

temp is easy, take a thermo, put in on one of yoru rods your not using and cast in out, then bring it back in after like 5 min

neil


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

I've kept a log since 2000. I don't get too technical, basically it's just a Microsoft Word document and I do about a paragraph or so for each trip - sort of like people do when they post here. I've attached pictures as well. After last season, I printed it out and set it up in a binder and I've spent quite a few winter nights just looking at it and reminiscing. Even without the technical details like water temp, etc., I find a written record helps jog your memory about each trip. Someday it'll make a nice keepsake for my son.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*I've kept a log for years.............................*

It seemed to me that the folks that were always catching were not carrying a horseshoe. they were keeping a log.

The way I saw it was this.....500mi round trip in Dec. Jan. or Feb. is not for the faint of heart and going blindly during the winter and sitting in a chair while bait fishing is not good for your health.  

The Specific conditions of a successful trip, wind direction and speed, lunar phase, tide timeing, water temp, the approach or passing of a cold front or warm front if monitored will produce the same results 9 out of 10 times.

Keeping a log has proven itself valuable to me over and over again. My memory leaves alot to be desired so when conditions begin to develope that seem favorable I can check my log and plan accordingly.

Now before you jump in here let me explain. I know of no better way to unwind and refocus than spending time on or near the sea regardless of whether or not I catch fish. But when it's time to restock the freezer or just feel good pullage the log book is a great tool .

I keep a log of everytime I fish good or bad, year round.

When momma wants ta head to Sandbridge ta catch some mullet. I look in my log book and start watching the weather 

><))))*>


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> It is a good idea to keep log, but how are you going to measure water temperature and pressure? To get the water temperature, you are going to have to wade the water with a thermometer. To get the pressure, you will have to carry a barometer It is simple enough to measure the air temperature, but you still need to bring along a thermometer which takes up space in a tackle box.


I get the BP, water temps, air temps, winds, ect. through local web sites. It may not be EXACT, but it's close. 

For water temps, I use:
http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/satl.html

For tides, moon phase, sun rise and sun set, I use:
http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/virginiasites.html#date

For winds, air temp, BP, ect. I use the old standby:
http://wavy.com/Global/category.asp?C=2397&nav=23ij


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

This is somthing that i have been trying to come up with for the last couple of years . I ve designed on from an excell spread sheet and the tagging form from the vmrc. it only has a couple of entries in it. It is simple. I have been trying to find a decent program online but they just have to much BS in them. 
It would be nice to see what other anglers log design looks like.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Here's one I just created*

The log below took about 5 minutes to make. I printed 100 copies, punched holes in them and put them in a leather, three-ring binder. It took longer trying to post my .txt document here instead of pasting it below.  
The .txt version looks much, much better. 

2005 FISHING LOG

DATE:____________
TIME:_____________
LOCATION:________________
HIGH TIDE/LOW TIDE:________________
MOON PHASE: ______________________
AIR TEMP:__________________________
WATER TEMP:_______________________
BAROMETRIC PRESSURE:______________
WIND:______________
BAIT USED:__________
LURE USED:__________
FISH CAUGHT:____________________
________________________________
________________________________
NOTES: _________________________
________________________________
________________________________


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I chronicle pretty much everything. While I don't keep a specific record of catches, I've kept personal journals since I was 15. They're all in electronic format, so I can search on certain words (e.g. striper, red drum) and see when I made certain catches.

You can also mine other sources for information. For instance, all digital photos contain what's called EXIF data, which is date/time info. You can pull up your favorite pictures and see when they were caught and often take a look at the surrounding conditions.

Finally, you can go back through your favorite website's archives to see when fish were being caught.

A lot of it is just observation, and you'll find that certain natural phenomena sync up, whether it's wind, tide, storm activity, bird migrations, insect emergence, etc.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll leave the logs up to you guys and I'll do the fishin and relaxin. I have to much dam logs and reports at work to deal with. 
Chapa


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Nj,

Your technical approach is sound, but the data collection may be carried to far and dry ~ are you an engineer, AR, or other ?  

I kept a boat/fishing log for ~6yr when I ran my jon to HRBT & parts elsewhere. Haven't been able to bring myself to keep one for all my other years of P&S fishing  

Given that, suggest you keep it simple and consider a journal format as well. Something a little more relaxed, has a little more editoral/story telling, who you fished with, some local area info, hand drawn maps of the area fished or tackle set ups, and fishing techniques. 

Should you wish to get into detailed info, found more value in standard techniques used and better yet in techniques that worked ~ was it a slow or fast retrieve, a hopping or dead stick retrieve, a chunk-matchbook-diamond-or-strip cut pice of cutbait, or where/how did you hook that live menhaden (eye, nose, lips, back?)  

I digress ...

`bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Agree with Bucket, I think....  

I just scribble a couple of paragraphs together. Wind, water temp, who I was with what was caught etc. The "storys" I have told make for interesting reading and hopefully will help in the future.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Good stuff*



> _ suggest you keep it simple and consider a journal format as well. Something a little more relaxed, has a little more editoral/story telling, who you fished with, some local area info, hand drawn maps of the area fished or tackle set ups, and fishing techniques. _


_ 

Thanks, Bucket. The more I think about what you are saying, the more I agree. I just wasn't looking in that direction.
My horse racing logs are very technical. Along with the tons of pure data in the DRF, I look at current track conditions, shoes, lanes, post position, ect. But that's money I may be winning - or loosing. It's like studying for a test. I never wanted to look at fishing quite the same way.
I've always checked the current weather conditions each day before I fished. This has led me to keeping a log. I want to begin examining the smaller and/or more important details. Like taking a closer look at who I met that day. Maybe things a fellow fisherman was using/doing that I don't incorporate. Also, I want to keep track of - as you wrote - "techniques that worked". 
I'm sure it's going to take me a while to find the system I want. 
Again, thanks for the advise. Your words have given me a new perspective._


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

*Back from the Past*

Any one got any good data from your log


----------



## billbrook (Dec 30, 2007)

There is a Saltwater Journal page on the Marine Resource Commision Web site. Check it out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

billbrook said:


> There is a Saltwater Journal page on the Marine Resource Commision Web site. Check it out.


That's what I looked at this past year. Like Digger said though, too complicated and time consuming for me. The easier it is to write down and *take with me*, the better. If I can have a notebook in my Jeep that I can just browse through, it's easier for me. I do see the advantage of having the data in a mineable format though.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Any one got any good data from your log


Since I started one in 03 my catch percentage has gone way up both here at home and down south. A lot less fish less trips lately.After 4 years I am seeing patterens that help me choose my times to hit it.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Fishing Report*

I have been keeping a fishing log in an Excel Spread sheet since 1990...yep showing my age now going on 18 years of logs. Can't go to bed at night till it is all keyed in. Takes a lot of self dicipline to do it though. 

Info I collect

DAY	
DATE	
WATER TEMP	
LOCATION	
BAIT USED
WAHT CAUGHT (Species, Size, etc)	
TIDE (in or out) 
REMARKS	
SKIES	
AIR TEMP	
WAVES	
WINDS	

Hope this helps....


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Anyone here keep a log when they fish? I was thinking of starting one this year.
> 
> Maybe something like this:
> 
> ...


Just email all your fishing information you want in the log(ecspecially when and where) and I will take care of it.

Ive been keeping a log for about a year now. Keeping that kind of information written down will only help, cant hurt. One of the most important things I keep in my log book is all of the locations I fish so i dont ever forget about them. Ive obtained a lot of permission to fish from private properties. If there is a certain wind im dealing with I can look in the book and see what spot I think will be the best. I print out aerial photos, driving directions, contact info of the property owner and so on.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i keep a log of every trip - something to add is moon phase, barometric pressure rising or falling (ie before or after a front) etc... obviously location is key, species caught etc. eventually once u get enough of em certain patterns become self evident.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

I am deff going to start one this year me and a family friend were talking about it and i am going start buckling down on it this spring since i dont do a whole lot of fishing during the winter and when i do i never catch anything. so yes even the younger guys keep them. Dont feel old


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn, I started this thread three years ago.

Can anyone guess how much beer Cdog has drank since then? :beer:


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

8976


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

sand.trout said:


> 8976


More than that. 

A lot more.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i put every trip into a log...i got one for each location i fish often...and writ down random trips to new spots just incase i decide to fish em more often...ive got about 6 that over the past two years have a whole lotta info in em
cbbt
avon pier
vb pier
west point
lake chesdin
separate"drum" log..split up by month instead of place


i write down
water temp
time of day
sky clarity
air temp(relates to water temp, warm day in winter fish move shallow aot etc)
fish caught
bait used
tide
rain/flood conditions
salinity level
moon phase
any weatehr pattern or wind change
natural bait in area/forage species
bait stealers around
location of fish(like hole X at spot b) 
and whatever else i think up or think important,a nd alotta times i dont know simple ones liek water temp

put in not only my info but stuff from other people i know when they call me....logging fishing trips has helped alot in a few spots, where i can pretty much eliminate bad days entirely and when i go i know ill catch fish.....got certain places nailed down really good, where we can do a quick trip planned teh day b4 based on whatever conditions and kill th fish everytme..well almost everytime...

other spots its helped quite a bit, with certain things seeming to affect the fish more than id expect.

other spots continue to screw me over everytime and remain completely random as to the fishing...atleast as far as i can tell....never pay attention to baromeric pressure maybe it does matter i dunno


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dang this is a 3 yr old thread


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> More than that.
> 
> A lot more.


No kidding???


*WOOOOOOOOOOO*

Sorry its a inside joke....:beer:


----------

